# Uplay - Assassins Creed 4 laggt plötzlich extrem (PC)



## loxx (22. Dezember 2013)

*Uplay - Assassins Creed 4 laggt plötzlich extrem (PC)*

Hallo, liebe Community,

habe soetwas bisher noch nicht erlebt, habe Assassins Creed 4 über Uplay heruntergeladen und installiert. Habe es dann mit den besten Grafikeinstellungen gespielt, es lief extrem flüssig. Habe dann irgendwann aufgehört. Am nächsten Tag möchte ich es weiterspielen, starte es über Uplay und ab dem Menü, wo man eine beliebige Taste drücken soll, laggt es so schlimm, dass ich meinen Mauszeiger in Zeitlupe bewege und das Spielmenü auch in Zeitlupe angezeigt wird....
Wisst ihr, wo dran das liegt, bzw. wo das so plötzlich herkommt? Habe da keine wirkliche Idee, da das Spiel ja schon flüssig lief und ich einen ganz neuen Pc, mit sehr guter Grafikkarte besitze.   Habt ihr da nä Idee/ Lösungsvorschläge?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
loxx


----------



## Marschel7373 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Uplay - Assassins Creed 4 laggt plötzlich extrem (PC)*

Wechlen Pc hast du denn, also einzelkomponenten


----------



## loxx (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Uplay - Assassins Creed 4 laggt plötzlich extrem (PC)*



Marschel7373 schrieb:


> Wechlen Pc hast du denn, also einzelkomponenten




CPU: Intel i5 4570
GPU: Nvidia GTX 770
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws-X PC3-12800U CL8 (1600)
HDD: Seagate Baracuda 1TB
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA H87 HD3
Netzteil: be quiet 480 Watt 
Laufwerk: LG GH24NS
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 300R
Bildschirm: Eizo FORIS FS2333

vor ein paar Tagen zusammengebaut...

-> achja, andere Spiele, wie COD MW3 (über Steam) laufen flüssig, ohne Probleme...


----------



## Marschel7373 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Uplay - Assassins Creed 4 laggt plötzlich extrem (PC)*

die grafik bisschen herunter drehen oder du hattest villeicht im hintergrund zu viel offen


----------



## loxx (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Uplay - Assassins Creed 4 laggt plötzlich extrem (PC)*



Marschel7373 schrieb:


> die grafik bisschen herunter drehen oder du hattest villeicht im hintergrund zu viel offen




Grafik herunter drehen?  Habe eine extrem gute, neue Grafikkarte, daran wirds wohl kaum liegen...

Hatte im Hintergrund nichts offen...

Andere Spiele laufen ja auch gut, nur über Uplay nicht, und das so plötzlich....
Es laggt plötzlich, obwohl ich sogar fast noch nichts aufm Pc drauf habe...


----------



## pcfreak12 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Uplay - Assassins Creed 4 laggt plötzlich extrem (PC)*

Grafik herunterdrehen oder PC neu aufsetzen 
Vlt. Mal physx ausschalten 

MfG


----------



## R4zerSixFour (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Uplay - Assassins Creed 4 laggt plötzlich extrem (PC)*

Hey leute, 
ich bin mir nicht sicher ob hier der richtige bereich ist, aber ich habe in meiner Inkompetenz nicht die funktion für ein neues thema gefunden 
So nun zu meiner frage, und zwar ist mir vorhin mein Savegame von Assassins Creed 4 abgeraucht, da AC4 mitten im Speichern der Meinung wahr das es abstürzen muss -.- jetzt ist meine frage ob mir freundlicherweise einer von euch sein Savegame von AC4 zur verfügung stellen würde, ich war ca. ende von Sequenz 6 wenn jemand da ist oder etwas früher wie z.B. sequenz 4-5 wäre das auch nicht schlimm, savegame könnte z.B. per skype gesendet werden

danke im voraus


----------

